# Recommended Beethoven Symphony set on blu-ray



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I picked up this set when it was on sale at Amazon for $29...









http://amzn.to/2k3N3r9

It's a complete set of Beethoven symphonies, along with Rodrigo's Guitar Concerto (w/Pepe Romero), Berlioz's Symphonie Fantastique and Strauss's Alpensinfonie. Last night I watched the Eroica symphony and was very happy I got this set.

I'm not that familiar with Rafael Fruhbeck de Burgos, but based on this performance, I'm going to check into him more now. His style reminds me of Giulini... beautiful phrasing and expressive dynamics, flowing tempi that never feel rushed, and not a lot of sharp rhythmic accents. (Basically the other side of the coin from Toscanini.) de Burgos is very old and sits as he conducts, but he is sharp as a tack, with complete control over his band. It's interesting to see him sculpt the dynamic swells and rubato with his hands. He was obviously very pleased with the results at the end.

The orchestra is first rate with a remarkable diversity of age and genders. There's an oboist who is very good, but really emotes as he plays, much to the amusement of the flautist who sits next to him. Visually, between the interesting orchestra and de Burgos's animated and precise conducting, there's a lot to look at. Not boring like other classical music blu-rays I've seen. The sound is warm and full. The soundstage is forward and natural sounding, with a very realistic balance... no spotlighting of solo parts in the mix at all. The rear ambience gives a real feeling of space. Overall exactly what I look for in a 5.1 mix of symphonic music.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Thanks for mentioning. Over the years, I've particularly enjoyed de Burgos collaborations with de Larrocha.

Related:

http://www.dacapo-records.dk/en/news-Exclusive-Frühbeck-de-Burgos-tribute-on-DVD-and-Blu-ray.aspx

http://www.classicalite.com/article...h-his-last-concert-with-detroit-in-dvorak.htm


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

That price is almost unbelievable.


----------



## Adamus (Aug 30, 2015)

https://www.amazon.de/R-Frühbeck-Bu...=8-2-fkmr1&keywords=rafael+fruebeck+beethoven


----------

